# Wards Master Quality



## Phee (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a Wards Master Quality No45 Plane that my Grandfather gave me. I know Stanley made these for Wards. My plane has the number 798 stamped into the steel on the rosewood guide. Does anyone know how to date this plane. Gramps had it as long as I can rember. Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

You might want to check with the folks in the combination plane thread. I'm sure that some pictures would help, too.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a Wards Master #7, it was made by one of the other makers, I think it was Union. Anyway, that plane is much heavier with a thick sole and sides then the Stanley WW2 models.
The one I have is well made, with the usual problems. I also have a Wards 45 that does appear to be made by Stanley. I have not seen very much at all on Wards planes.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You can date it as if it was a Stanley (assuming your sure Stanley made it)


----------

